

If computers can do journalism, why not law? - cwan
http://truthonthemarket.com/2011/09/11/coding-legal-arguments/

======
bediger
Simple: AI lawyers will get ruled illegal. Judges systematically favor the
interests of the legal profession:
<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=976478> Very clearly, a
lawyer appliance is NOT in the interests of the legal profession.

